# Lo-Vis Color



## CPATTER328 (Jul 2, 2001)

I am working on the air wing for my 1/350 CVN 65 Enterprise. I know that the planes are painted a low visability shade of gray. Does anyone know what color that is for Model master acrylic or even tamiya paints? The directions do not give you the overall color. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Current Navy colors, I believe, are light ghost gray and dark ghost gray.

Check an on-line aftermarket decal source like Strike Eagle, and they usually have scans of their sheets. You can often see the color callouts.

Like THIS one. It shows Tomcats in both old style and low-vis. and calls out FS 36320 (Dk ghost gray) and 36375 (Lt ghost gray) for the low vis scheme.


----------



## CPATTER328 (Jul 2, 2001)

Thanks John.


----------

